# Using a media server to play Blu Ray discs uncompressed



## sgate20000 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a media server to scan in Blu Ray discs and play them back uncompressed on external hard drives. Has anyone else done this? What do you think of the video quality of the computer playback? Have you tried comparing the differences between external drive (USB2) playback and internal (SATA) hard drive playback?


----------

